# FMAT: Back to the future



## Clark Kent (Aug 12, 2007)

*Back to the future
By GrandTuhon Leo T Gaje Jr - Sun, 12 Aug 2007 06:48:37 GMT
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

My absence for few days was due to the traveling schedule that I had to keep up to those who needs my presence in other States conducting seminars to dedicated Pekiti-Tirsia system chapters representing, the Pitbulls and affiliates.The year 2000 to the present Pekiti-Tirsia leads the way in the globalization of the Pilipino Culture expressed in the true fighting system that made the Philippines, a Paradise of the Americans in the Far East.What has been the general feelings of the Americans is to experience the culture in the Philippines as seen and observed in the United States manifested by the Pilipino professionals. Doctors, Nurses, Engineers, business executives and skilled professionals.

The growth of the Pilipino culture via the art of Kali professionally taught to the law enforcement agencies by the Pekiti-Tirsia Kali system in the United United States, Europe and the Philippines and the Latin American Countries continued to escalate very rapidly as practiced in the most indigenous methods centered in the evolution of cultural values, traditions and  customs and the Doctrine of Discipline.

The Pekiti-Tirsia chapter in Florida under the leadership of Dino Martinez, Art Villanueva, Clint Cayson and the supporting  group of Neil Couliffe and Dr.Abdon Borgess(The American Dragon), and the Consulate General of the Philippine Embassy based in Florida, The Pekiti-Tirsia Connecticut under the leadership of Ron Kosokawski,the Pekiti-Tirsia San Antonio under Mataas na Guro Gabriel Martinez,The Pekiti-Tirsia Pitbulls Detroit-Michigan under the leadership of Jeff Davidson, the Roaring Pitbulls of Rocheser New York under Mandala Douglas Marcaida, The PTK Pitbulls Saschatchewan Canada under Agalon Jay Saludo and Leon Saludo,The California PTK , San Jose Pitbulls , under Mandala Michael Franciotti,The Long Beach CA Pitbulls, Meynard Ancheta, the PTK Pitbulls San Diego under Russ and Jason Nagtalon,New City PTK Eddie Hunt, PTK Philadelphia Rob Walker, PTK Delaware Allen SAchetti, PTK Maryland Baltimore, Apolo /Bobby Ladra,
Pekiti-Tirsia Dallas direct leadership of Mandala Timothy Waid with the support of all the Ptk seasoned warriors and Ptk of Forthworth Texas, Denton, PTK Austin  and TExas Kali Association under Omar Hakim and Leslie Buck.The Indianapolis PTK Pitbulls under the leadership of Craig Carpenter, Cris Higgins and Advisor Bruce Ogole

The Pekiti-Tirsia of Montreal under Tuhon Philip Gelinas

The Utah/Salt Lake City PTK Piitbulls under the direct leadership of Jared Wihongi and the WYoming PTK

The Colorado Pitbulls under the leader of  Steven Joffe and the Pitbulls 

The Ptk Malaysia

The Ptk Australia

The PTK Vancouver Canada

The Pekiti-Tirsia in Latin America , Argentina, Chile and Uraguay under Nicolas Wachsman, PTK Pitbulls Brazil under Karl Breiner.

The Asia Pacific confederation of Pekiti-Tirsia kali System,Inc. Mandala Rommel Tortal , Jasper De Ocampo, Jay Bataclan, Kit and Buddy Acenas and all the Ptk Pitbulls of White Plains.

The Pekiti-Tirsia Global Organization under the direct leadership of Mandala Tim Waid 

The Pekiti-Tirsia Europe Organization under the direct leadership of Mandala Uli Weidle and the Scandinavian PTK Vikings under the leadership  of Viking Michael.

The PTK Marines under Capt. Rommel Bongalbal, Master Sergeant Baltazar and Master Sergeant Prado.

The Future are in the hands of the skilled Fighting warriors of the true culture of the Philippines.


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

